# Has everyone eaten??



## Diwundrin (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't know how old this is but it's an amusing waste of 5 minutes.

http://xaxor.com/bizarre/24900-weird-canned-food.html

This kind of stuff:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 30, 2013)

If you ever catch a fish without an asshole and balls, you'll know what happened.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm wonderin' if there's anyone here from Manhattan to explain the style.  I can't think of any others either now I think on it.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 31, 2013)

Manhattan style refers to a tomato base, as opposed to New England style which is a creme base, such as in clam chowder.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 31, 2013)

_I must have lead a sheltered life Di, 'cause i have honestly never seen a fish with balls_


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks OG, I'll recognize them if I see them now. 



Seriously though, thanks, didn't know what the diff was. Some things we see advertised as 'New York Style' etc which means zero to me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 31, 2013)

Actually, the story behind this food item's name is derived from early 20th-century Mob practices in lower Manhattan, specifically the Lower West Side docks.

That's where the Mob would dispose of the bodies of their enemies, always giving them a proper send-off according to Italian ritual.

The send off, after a short prayer, would end with "Now you sleep with the *fish*, *assholes*".




Hence, the name. 



























... just kidding. layful:


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 31, 2013)

My mother always said that someone who was mean with money was "tighter than a fish's arsehole".
Could this have something to do with the contents of the tin?


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 31, 2013)

> "Now you sleep with the *fish*, *assholes*".


Aha, punctuation !!  Always a curse if you don't know how to use it.
   :lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 31, 2013)

> ... just kidding. layful:



That's a shame really Phil, it's a great yarn.  



---------------
That was a fav saying at our place too Warri.  

[funny story]

Mum and Dad had a chronic row that went on for years about how she never seemed to get the best cuts of meat, every night he'd have a crack about it being tough, or not really Sirloin or something.  One night one of Mum's brothers piped up and said, "well you got it right today Sis, this is definitely Rump.  I've got the arsehole."  And sure enough there was a perfect circular hole dead centre of it.  

   It didn't stop the rows, but it made them funny after that.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 31, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Aha, punctuation !!  Always a curse if you don't know how to use it.
> :lofl:



*Eats, Shoots and Leaves* - great book title! 

Those illiterate immigrants might not have known proper punctuation, but _*I*_ wouldn't have been the one to tell them ...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 31, 2013)

The Australian example is Eats, Roots and leaves.
It's ruder.
:lol:


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 31, 2013)

It's all in the pronunciation.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 31, 2013)

Fish Assholes . . .


----------

